# Anyone heard of Coverbox?



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm due for renewal of my GTR Insurance and going via the gocompare website, a company called "Coverbox" popped up.

The Cheapest was Coverbox with £1092, the next cheapest was Admiral with £1656.

How Does coverbox PAYD Insurance Work

Anyone tried Coverbox or know someone who has? 

I based my insurance on 7000 annual miles, but I might even do less and if I do more, I'm sure it should still work out cheaper than the next cheapest quote which was £1656.

What would you lot advise?


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

ive heard about this but not a lot. did you try and had a quote from them?


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

i tried having a quote. they didnt accept my car due to its age, MY1994 gtr32.
they seem to accept only late edition cars :blahblah:


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

I did get a quote from them, £1094 when my next cheapest was £1402, but I went with the £1402 based on no one replying about Coverbox and me having doubts about them.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Don't like the sound of this

*Free Tracker installed*

*View your driving profile Your site will provide different driving information direct from your vehicle*

Dave:nervous:


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

That's the reason why I didnt go ahead with it.


----------

